# Dads carving



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Back from Florida again from visiting Dad. Here are some pics of His work


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice detail!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! Exquisite! :yes:

Welcome back. 

I proly need to look into spell check. :smile:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness! I love the detail and wow. Can't get over the carvings! beautiful!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I look at a small birdy and I doubt! It is wooden??
At the daddy talent.!!!!
As alive!!!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are simply awesome. The carvings are so real they are unreal! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

ACP said:


> Those are simply awesome. The carvings are so real they are unreal! Thanks for posting that!


 Incredible!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm blown away by each and every one of these. Absolutely spectacular!! I can't even imagine the amount of time and patience that goes into carving any of these. Excellent work!!
Ken


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Agreed, as said above.
Shake his hand for me, when you see him next!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing talent! Those are as good as it gets. The detail and scale is so perfect.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, those look better than a real taxidermy mount. Incredible!!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I told my Dad what you guys have said he was happy but he's extremely humble. 78 yrs old battling leukemia but still carving. He was working on a humming bird on a hibiscus flower. I am Happy being half as good a Carver as him. He is amazing some people can Just visualize size and scale with Just there eyes and mind and he is definitely one of them


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - his work is incredible - I love the blue jays (unfortunatly even the ball team!)


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Your dad has incredible talent. Beautiful stuff, all of it!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, that ole boy got down with those carvings. True talent on display right there.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy Smokes! They are amazing!
The birds are so realistic and life like.
Your Dad really has some amazing talent and patience.

Rick


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dad finished the humming bird. The hibiscus flower is carved so thin out of bass wood the humming bird is attached through its beak. The picture does not do it justice


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?!?!?! 

I would love to have 1/1000th of your fathers talent and skill at carving. I was blown away from the first carvings that you showed us but this one is truly unbelievable. If you can, please try to get some more photos of this one from different angles. I would love to see them. Wishing your dad all the health and happiness and success in his battle with leukemia. I hope he's carving for another 30+ years. What an amazing talent.
:notworthy:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. I got nothin' else. 






Does your father enter these carvings into contests or is he a nationally known carver? He should be.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I will get more angles. He used to compete and made world class. He's starting to make progress through kemo and transfusions his white blood cells Have been at zero though. Mom keeps telling him he can't carve because he can't afford a cut. I Just sent him a pair of Kevlar carving gloves. Love of his family and his passion for woodworking is stronger than any medicine. He actually sold the humming bird but I'll have him send pictures. $6000 not bad for something you love to do


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

The word incredible doesn't do them justice! It's almost hard to believe the talent it takes to do that. When I was in boy scouts I once tried to carve a bar of soap into a fish. The results could arguably be called fish-like. 
And my thoughts and prayers are with your father and your family.
--Matt


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I cannot express myself. I want to speak words of wisdom, I want to express something. But I can't, I think it has something to do with being in the presence of great (extreme?) talent.

Please wish him the best from me


----------

